# Photoshop CS2 Raw Plug-In for Nikon D300



## djrichie28 (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if such a plug-in exists yet.  I see there is one for cs3.  I just installed the latest Raw plug in (Camera Raw 3.7) but it does not work.  Any info will help.  Thanks.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 22, 2008)

I am pretty sure that this was addressed in another thread.  I could be wrong, but I don't think you can do it.  I think you have to use the Nikon software first, convert to tiff, and then go into photoshop.  

I might be wrong, but I am pretty sure I read this.


----------



## ann (Feb 23, 2008)

check the software that came with the camera, or go to nikon site and find nikon editor. You can work with the nikon product and then transfer to photoshop.


----------

